# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  where to buy Lauan

## Rebecca Lee

I am looking for Lauan (KD, sawn) in Australia. Where can I buy them in good price? I don't want to buy it in two-way merchants. please give me some ideas. thx :Smilie:

----------

